# Slimming World vs. Weight Watchers



## MoonMelody

Hello, lovelies. :flower:

My LO is 5 months old now, and I've managed to get to my pre-pregnancy weight of 10.9 stone using Weight Watchers. Weight loss has slowed nearly to a halt for me at this point, so something needs to change. I've only lost a pound in the past month! Not good.

So, for those of you who do Slimming World, how do you like it? Have any of you switched to it from Weight Watchers? Or, have any of you switched TO Weight Watchers?


----------



## africaqueen

Hi 

If you dont have much weight to lose now, the loss will slow right down. You hit a plateau. You will need to increase your exercise regime to burn more cals and to maybe change some of the things you eat, such as eating more fruit and veg and diff types than u normally would. The last few lbs are always the hardest to lose xxx


----------



## MoonMelody

africaqueen said:


> Hi
> 
> If you dont have much weight to lose now, the loss will slow right down. You hit a plateau. You will need to increase your exercise regime to burn more cals and to maybe change some of the things you eat, such as eating more fruit and veg and diff types than u normally would. The last few lbs are always the hardest to lose xxx

I want to lose another stone, so this is the home stretch for me. I'm trying to restrict my weekly allowance points to see if that helps. :thumbup:


----------



## Blah11

Ive done both and much prefer SW. Its so much easier to do and much more social IMO. I sometimes have days where I don't have any syns as theres so much free food you can have :thumbup: so you don't need to calculate the point value of everything before you eat/buy it.

Sometimes when you hit a plateau, upping your calories for a few days gets it kick started again when you back on the diet.


----------



## Kimboowee

I'm a WW girl - As blah says up your cals for a few days then cut down again.


----------



## leash27

I have recently switched to SW from WW and I love it! No counting, no weighing, no getting to 8pm and being hungry but not able to eat coz I have no points left! I have always done WW when I have wanted to lose weight and never thought I'd switch but am glad I did!

Perhaps a change in diet plan is what you need to kick start your weight loss again?

X


----------

